# Application can't be launched



## Hanzo (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everybody,
New installed application can't run on my PC only after reboot. Is it normal ? 
For example after installing Vim from package this one can't be launched only after reboot or the installed directory.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2011)

See number 3 here.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2011)

Short version, type rehash if you're using (t)csh.


----------

